# About Cons...



## gray_foxor (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't really know much about cons at all.
Pretty much I want to know how expensive it is to get in, and price of anything you may buy.
Also I want to know what kind of people would be there and what to wear.
I would like to know if they have events or if you just wander around.

Oh and, are the people friendly? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

> Pretty much I want to know how expensive it is to get in, and price of anything you may buy.



Generally, furry conventions run 30-40 for the whole weekend, or 15-20 for one day.



> Also I want to know what kind of people would be there and what to wear.



Well, obviously, furries will be there. If it's an anime convention, anime fans will be there. The population at furry cons is very heavily male and the majority bi/gay, just like it is online.

Don't get me wrong, you don't have to be gay or male to go. Just saying, that's what you'll encounter there.

What to wear? Anything you want. You don't have to wear anything special, just a t-shirt and pants is fine. You don't have to have a fursuit, don't have to have a tail or collar, just normal clothing.



> I would like to know if they have events or if you just wander around.



Oh yes, there are events. Events run through the day and depending on the convention, the night.



> Oh and, are the people friendly?



Yes, very. Sometimes a little too friendly. A common problem is that furries just have no concept of personal space and will hug people they just met - it's all in good nature, I'm aware, but it's still an invasion.

Over all, I fuckin' love conventions. They're great, but only if you're an extremely social person like me. They're also a great place to pick up commissions, buy art, or even sell art if you're artistically inclined.


----------



## Shino (Jul 6, 2009)

One word: research.

Spend a good deal of time reading through the threads here (especially the sticky at the top of this forum), about conventions on WikiFur, and reading the individual con websites. Also, check out YouTube.

Cons are a hell of a lot of fun, but unless you have a lot of disposable cash, a driver's license and no schedule, they require a lot of planning.

I'm already registered for FurFright in October, considering going to MFM in November, and I'm already planning for FA:U and AC next year.

Good luck!


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> I'm already registered for FurFright in October, considering going to MFM in November, and I'm already planning for FA:U and AC next year.



I suspect that you mean MFF in November, good sir.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 6, 2009)

It seems like nothing is any cheaper at a con, unless you're looking for clean art at the end of the sales. I've hit up Pseudomanitou on the last days for the past two years at AC and I've gotten his prints for a buck a pop. That's a fucking steal. Of course, I paid 45 for one of his auction pieces.

When I went to Club Stripes on the last day, they were still selling full price. I ended up paying exactly list price for all the comics. Because, frankly, they knew they were going to sell either way.

Summary: prices depend on what you're looking for.

All kinds of people are there. But I've been noticing Scenesters more and more. I don't know. Mostly a lot of ugly people dressed poorly, so you don't really have to dress up. A ton of wolf-shirts on fatties and old people. As well as very bad haircuts. Jesus, I saw this guy that shaved his entire head except his sideburns and let them grow into huge locks. I also saw a 60 year old man with fire hydrant red shoulder-length hair (and no, it wasn't a wig).

There are events, but most of them are totally disappointing. I guess if you're really interested in the subject you can make it go. Honestly, most people just spend time wandering in and out of rooms and chilling in large groups. So, yeah, don't expect to see that many events. But its freeform, nothing's mandatory. Fuck, everyone blew off 2 (A FUNY MAN , I HEAR) to watch fireworks at AC, so yeah.

Sure, people are usually friendly.
Most of those people are incredibly awkward and socially inept, though (seriously). For instance, members of MENSA came by and talked to me and my friends when we were walking around, and they were more socially in-tune than anyone I had to deal with at the con.

I was very violently groped by a fursuit. It was a really good fursuit. BUT IT WAS A VERY VIOLENT GROPE. GOD. :C


----------



## Vintage (Jul 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> There are events, but most of them are totally disappointing. I guess if you're really interested in the subject you can make it go. Honestly, most people just spend time wandering in and out of rooms and chilling in large groups. So, yeah, don't expect to see that many events. But its freeform, nothing's mandatory. Fuck, everyone blew off 2 (A FUNY MAN , I HEAR) to watch fireworks at AC, so yeah.



corollary 3ab:  there is more to life than the con space!  at ac07 i totally skipped kage's story hour for a weird al concert.  it was great.

get out and see the town.  pittsburgh has a lot of great urban art if you just go around looking for it.  i wonder if that poster about the Bolivian water shortage that someone fuckin' HAND PAINTED is still around.  i think it was somewhere on penn ave; idk, i was on my way to deluca's.

even during an insane expo like PAX i managed to get out and see the space needle.  don't decompose in your room all day!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Fuck, everyone blew off 2 (A FUNY MAN , I HEAR) to watch fireworks at AC, so yeah.



I think what is happening here is that his act is just getting old. Everyone who REALLY wants to see it probably has by now (he's been doing it for over six years, if I'm not mistaken). Yeah, he's sorta funny, but after seeing his live show six times, I'm bored of it. Not to mention, he rarely does any of his free stuff on his website (which made him famous in the first place), and instead releases everything on DVD and charges 20$ a pop for them. Everyone who will be a fan already is.



> corollary 3ab: there is more to life than the con space!



*THIS THIS THIS.*

If you are traveling to a different city, state or even country for a convention, DON'T FORGET that there is more than just the convention! There is a WHOLE CITY around the convention.

Of course, if you have a bunch of friends who are at the convention and don't want to leave, then stick around. Do what's fun. But all too commonly I see people complain about being bored, and they NEVER left the convention center except to get on a plane back home.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 6, 2009)

These posts help a lot, but what I need more is a picture made from words. Or just post a picture. Either one.

Edit: Cons are really fucking cheap.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> These posts help a lot, but what I need more is a picture made from words. Or just post a picture. Either one.



Picture of... what, a convention?

FA is getting pretty much flooded with pictures from Anthrocon right now, just watch the front page of FA and you're bound to see pictures.



> Edit: Cons are really fucking cheap.



Yes, they are, as long as you don't plan on buying, you know, art or anything.

It really isn't absurd to go to a convention with only ~400$ and be fine, especially if you have roommates and don't rent a car. A budget like that doesn't allow much room for buying souvineers, but that isn't my thing anyway. I usually go through the dealers den and drop maybe, say, 30$ on stuff, and that's it. I just go to conventions to be social, not buy stuff.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a note, by "in and out of rooms," I meant con rooms, not hotel rooms.

But yeah, definitely check out the city you're in. Pittsburgh is fantastic and every time I go there I lament not seeing more of it (then again, I didn't have much down time this year). The architecture is really wild. Mish-mashes of extreme Brutalist, neo-Gothic, Art Deco, and all sorts of eclectic pairings.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 6, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Edit: Cons are really fucking cheap.



Depends. 50 bucks to get registration.
Gas money.
Room/parking money.
Beer money.
Food money.
Art money.
Emergency money and supplies.

Etc.

I sunk something like 400 bucks into this AC (but I have a lot of money to fall back on).
But, admittedly, I'm an expensive kind of person (although, this was off-set by the fact that pretty much only three dealers were interesting to me).

It depends on how long you're staying, etc.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Emergency money and supplies.



This is another thing I cannot stress enough.

Never go to a convention without some kind of back up supply of money, just in case something goes wrong. Injury, car accident, plane flight cancellation, etc. Anything can happen.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 6, 2009)

The price of a convention isn't any cheaper or more expensive than you make it. If we think about it, the only costs we need to consider for deriving its inherent "difference of cost" are things you have not yet planned for. This removes the hotel room, any artwork/paraphernalia you have already selected to purchase, and other necessary costs. The only real thing left to consider is food and alcohol. Emergency funds are pretty constant (the amount to bring at least), but do not include them in any consideration else they no longer are emergency funds.

However much you spend on an average day on food/alcohol is about what you can expect to spend at the convention. This will change if you eat at the hotel, since hotels overprice their stuffs, especially alcohol. However, most conventions are in a city giving rise to plenty of alternative choices. Keep in mind that everyone spends different amounts in different ways.


----------



## GoodEats (Jul 6, 2009)

Ac for me cost about $106
Or so.. with luck. I came from Cincinnati Ohio to there and got a normal pass.. I got charged $90 with gas and registration.. Leaving me with $16 for food for four days. Fernandos $5 deal was a huge help. But I also volunteered and got a free meal and I got handed a few meals when I commented on how much I had left.. then about the fursuit parade I explained the fandom and suits to people from a smart people con and they all got day passes, 3 of them and one gave me $10! Then they bought ears xD
But I spent $11 on printing and lamination for 2 badges. I survived! :3
My hotel was paid for by friends... 5 people in one room.. Yay chair.

And a fursuiter groped me too ;-;
A white wolf T-T
He asked me to yiff xD


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Sometimes a little too friendly. A common problem is that furries just have no concept of personal space and will hug people they just met - it's all in good nature, I'm aware, but it's still an invasion.



Granted, there are some folks who I don't want to touch me.  But I like the fact that furries are a huggy bunch.  Honestly, it's one of the things I like about cons.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Granted, there are some folks who I don't want to touch me.  But I like the fact that furries are a huggy bunch.  Honestly, it's one of the things I like about cons.



And, if you like that sort of thing, fine.

But is it too goddamn much to ask if you can hug someone before just latching onto them? It bugs me, because most furries I meet I don't want to be in the same room as let alone TOUCH them.


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Ac for me cost about $106


i think me and Chad prolly spent about $400 (omfg so much!). I can't imagine people spending more. Hotel and food and lots of shopping! I still had some money left over. That Fernandos place was epic. $5 food for anything.

we were talking with the owner of the place during the party and I was showing him my sketchbook. he didn't realize how much porn there was. lololol! Poor guy.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 8, 2009)

sandstalker said:


> i think me and Chad prolly spent about $400 (omfg so much!). I can't imagine people spending more. Hotel and food and lots of shopping! I still had some money left over.




I personally don't understand how people can stand to go the whole weekend spending so little. Not fact they are spending so little, but what they had to do to do it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I personally don't understand how people can stand to go the whole weekend spending so little. Not fact they are spending so little, but what they had to do to do it.



I do it all the time, but I'm also one of those people who only go for social interaction and not to buy things. When I go to a con, I buy a commission and maaaaybe a print of something if I really like it. That comes out to be, what, about 30$? Everything else I spend scrapes me by on food and drink, basically.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

I would punch someone if they snuck up on me. And fursuits are creepy to me.

Does that foreshadow any bad things?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> And fursuits are creepy to me.



You really, _really_ won't like furry conventions, then.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You really, _really_ won't like furry conventions, then.



I thought it was funny that 20% of furry survey responders last year (at AC) thought that fursuits were terrifying.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I thought it was funny that 20% of furry survey responders last year (at AC) thought that fursuits were terrifying.



Are you serious? I'm glad to know that I scared the shit out of 20% of Anthrocon, then.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I do it all the time, but I'm also one of those people who only go for social interaction and not to buy things. When I go to a con, I buy a commission and maaaaybe a print of something if I really like it. That comes out to be, what, about 30$? Everything else I spend scrapes me by on food and drink, basically.




I didn't buy anything this AC but food/drink, and I think I went through about $400 (excluding room/registration/travel). I was trying to stay on the cheap end, too.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Are you serious? I'm glad to know that I scared the shit out of 20% of Anthrocon, then.



Were you there this year?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I personally don't understand how people can stand to go the whole weekend spending so little. Not fact they are spending so little, but what they had to do to do it.


For all of AC I spent about $250 (food, fuel, lodging and more).


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Were you there this year?



No, I haven't been there since 2007 because of the way the Dorsai treat the congoers. I go to a lot of other cons, though. This year it will be Furfright and Megaplex - I usually try for three, but this year is tough.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, I haven't been there since 2007 because of the way the Dorsai treat the congoers. I go to a lot of other cons, though. This year it will be Furfright and Megaplex - I usually try for three, but this year is tough.


Well, keep in mind the Dorsai are Furfright and FCN's security staff, too. I had issue with them last year at Furfright.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Well, keep in mind the Dorsai are Furfright and FCN's security staff, too. I had issue with them last year at Furfright.



I didn't really have a problem with them at Furfright, though. Possibly different Dorsai members? I'm not sure. All I know was that I didn't really meet a Dorsai I liked at AC, but they weren't god awful at Furfright.

Either way, yeah, I don't like them being there, but I try to not let them ruin a good thing.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> For all of AC I spent about $250 (food, fuel, lodging and more).




See, you confuse me. My room (split) was $120, the registration was $50. That puts me at $170 already leaving me $80 for travel and food. I'll ignore travel since I flew ($330, 105 minutes) and driving would have been $150 (600 minutes and parking), both cases dropping me into the negative and I'm assuming you are closer to AC than I am.


$80 for food for three days... I am flummoxed. (Good Christ, I'm a pretentious and expensive fuckwit)


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

One last question: (probably not) Is a con any fun at all if you are not 18 or older?

Edit: Also: Do you need a parent/guardian with you?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> One last question: (probably not) Is a con any fun at all if you are not 18 or older?



Yes. I'm only 17 and have been attending conventions since I was 13. I didn't really start furry cons until about two years ago, but yes, there is still plenty to do when you are under 18. It depends on the convention - some conventions have more 18+ only panels than others, so if you are short on money and can only afford one con, do your research before hand.



> Edit: Also: Do you need a parent/guardian with you?



Depends. Some require you to have a parent, but all require a paper signed and (if they aren't present) notarized by a notary before you'll be allowed in. The only exception I could think of was Megaplex pre-2007 when it was a "PG" convention, but then they decided that they'll just allow all the porn they want if it will get Adam Wan to be their guest of honor.

However, me bitching about that is an entirely different subject.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yes. I'm only 17 and have been attending conventions since I was 13. I didn't really start furry cons until about two years ago, but yes, there is still plenty to do when you are under 18. It depends on the convention - some conventions have more 18+ only panels than others, so if you are short on money and can only afford one con, do your research before hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Shit.



I'll go out on a limb here and assume you're under 18, want to go to a con, but don't want your parents to know.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I'll go out on a limb here and assume you're under 18, want to go to a con, but don't want your parents to know.



I'm sure you only get threads like that every ten minutes.
They don't fucking work.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I'm sure you only get threads like that every ten minutes.
> They don't fucking work.



No, we just get a million threads in The Den about "OMG SHOULD I TELL MY PARENTS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"

It's usually a resounding *FUCK NO* but I only tell that to people because if they're stupid enough to ask US, they don't need to be telling their parents shit.

Basically, it's up to you and how well you know your parents. I introduced mine to the fandom when I was 14 because I wanted a ride to a convention, and they didn't give two shits.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 8, 2009)

Haha, my mom seen my suit once. That was a bit awkward to explain. A early Halloween costume, yeeeeeahh

For me its "I'm not going to be around this weekend, going to a video game thing. So I'll see ya next weekend."


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Not going to work. Never wanted to go to any type of con before. Always thought they were for silly nerds. And look at me now...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Not going to work. Never wanted to go to any type of con before. Always thought they were for silly nerds. And look at me now...



And now you're a furry, which is somewhere below nerds.

WE AREN'T SO BAD. :3


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> And now you're a furry, which is somewhere below nerds.
> 
> WE AREN'T SO BAD. :3



Yeah, but how can I get permission without forgery?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Yeah, but how can I get permission without forgery?



You can't, and not even forgery will work because that shit has to be _notarized_ for most cons.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that ends that. Unless I'm stupid enough to tell her I'm a furry.*

*I'm not.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 8, 2009)

from what iv seen most of the money is in getting there and staying there, Depending on how far away you live from AC, personally iv figured i need over 1,000 bucks to fly in, stay, get in, get food and have a lil money left over for junk err i mean artwork.

/offtopic

Cons are nothing more than a ton of people you wouldnt hug in 100 years in a fursuit thus makeing them cuddly so you wont hit them for randomly hugging you. Well thats how my brother phrased it, I havent got to go to a con yet.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Neek0 said:


> iv figured* i need over 1,000 bucks* to fly in, stay, get in, get food and have a lil money left over for junk err i mean artwork.




what

I cannot possibly fathom how you would need a full grand to get a plane flight and a room. Even if you tack on food and art - unless you plan on only eating steak and only commissioning the best artists, I cannot begin to imagine what you would need ONE THOUSAND dollars for at a convention.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

Neek0 said:


> ...over 1,000 bucks to fly in, stay, get in, get food and have a lil money left over for junk err i mean artwork.


o.0 $1,000? From NY? Are you kidding me? What are you planning on doing? Flying in first class, reserving the penthouse suite, and then ordering tons of room service?

You, my friend, need to learn how to budget. Or how to add.

EDIT: Sorry Lawl, didn't read your reply first. Didn't mean to steal your thunder. Why'd you change your forum name, anyways?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> EDIT: Sorry Lawl, didn't read your reply first. Didn't mean to steal your thunder. Why'd you change your forum name, anyways?



Stealing thunder on a furry forum? It's one of the least of my worries, forget about it.

And I changed it because this is my fursona's name anyway, might as well use it. :v


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> See, you confuse me. My room (split) was $120, the registration was $50. That puts me at $170 already leaving me $80 for travel and food. I'll ignore travel since I flew ($330, 105 minutes) and driving would have been $150 (600 minutes and parking), both cases dropping me into the negative and I'm assuming you are closer to AC than I am.
> 
> 
> $80 for food for three days... I am flummoxed. (Good Christ, I'm a pretentious and expensive fuckwit)


I paid $25 for Kitora's Megaton Dragon, about $80 for food and the rest went to hotel and travel. Maybe a little more, I dunno, but there's definitely no way I broke $300.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> o.0 $1,000? From NY? Are you kidding me? What are you planning on doing? Flying in first class, reserving the penthouse suite, and then ordering tons of room service?
> 
> You, my friend, need to learn how to budget. Or how to add.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Lawl, didn't read your reply first. Didn't mean to steal your thunder. Why'd you change your forum name, anyways?



Dont look at me I failed math, my mom was the one who looked up prices and junk for me... although after reading this im starting to think she was making it up to keep me home. I know it costs a bit more to go out of the airport near my house, but I dont dive so I can pay more to walk to my plane. I dunno once it gets closer to AC ill find the 'real' price, but if i think i need to save up 1,000 an only need 300ish, i just got a start on money for a fursuit :-D

Moral: Never ask dear 'ol mum to do anything for you after about age 10... unless its signing those permission thinggys that luckly I dont need.


----------



## DracoGuard (Jul 8, 2009)

I've never been to a con before, would love to go but never hear of any of my close friends going so I just stay home. :/  I won't go unless someone I know on my MSN list that's a good friend of mine is going.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Neek0 said:


> I dont dive so I can pay more to walk to my plane



Uh. Why would your flight cost more if you walk to your plane instead of driving?



> . I dunno once it gets closer to AC ill find the 'real' price, but if i think i need to save up 1,000 an only need 300ish, i just got a start on money for a fursuit :-D



Little late for that. AC was last weekend.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 9, 2009)

oh, i forgot to add something to the proceedings

hey, if you come to a con, be sure to spend the _entire fucking weekend_ talking to furries on the internet instead of in person.  don't worry, the whole con is an illusion; there aren't thousands of them behind you mixing it up as you log into fucking tapestries

i understand if you need the internet but if it is your proverbial dialysis machine, you'd better stay home

also i'm going to take this time to be hypocritical and defend the game room solely because of social games and multiplayer (esp. rock band; rock band is glorious with a willing audience of at least a hundred)



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Little late for that. AC was last weekend.



ahaha this little exchange was pretty amazing


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

Vintage said:


> hey, if you come to a con, be sure to spend the _entire fucking weekend_ talking to furries on the internet instead of in person.  don't worry, the whole con is an illusion; there aren't thousands of them behind you mixing it up as you log into fucking tapestries



Nothing pisses me off more than this. Every convention that has public computers needs to knock it off (or install a time limit - like 10-20 minutes). The two years I went to AC EVERY SINGLE one of the public PCs with internet access were FULL, pretty much every time I went over there.

People, if you're at a convention, GO TO THE CONVENTION. I don't understand people who will go to a convention, then spend all of it talking to their friends online. What the hell is the point of going to the con? Unless they're just going to be able to say they were there, I don't get it.

Okay, I understand maybe 20-30 minutes to check e-mails for business related things, say hi to friends so they know you arrived safely, or use an IM program to meet up with another person there, but that's different.

Edit: by the way, I know you're joking. :v Just pointing that out.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to my first convention next month, Blizzcon, although it isn't furry. Tickets cost $125 dollars this year and sales are still iffy and insane. With the _thousands_ more people attending this convention than Anthrocon, I'm a little worried. I am still excited though, since I'm going with some IRL friends to lighten the load. It's only one state over, so not too bad of a drive. I don't know when I could get to a furry convention, or if I'd want to. I don't have any IRL furry friends to make it easier. I'll look into the Phoenix one when it gets closer. :X


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 9, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I'll look into the Phoenix one when it gets closer. :X



Oh, god, there's going to be one in Phoenix?


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh, god, there's going to be one in Phoenix?


There's a post a few rows down:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44400

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Phoenix_Furness


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 9, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Nothing pisses me off more than this. Every convention that has public computers needs to knock it off (or install a time limit - like 10-20 minutes). The two years I went to AC EVERY SINGLE one of the public PCs with internet access were FULL, pretty much every time I went over there.
> 
> People, if you're at a convention, GO TO THE CONVENTION. I don't understand people who will go to a convention, then spend all of it talking to their friends online. What the hell is the point of going to the con? Unless they're just going to be able to say they were there, I don't get it.
> 
> ...


 You get to brag to your internet buddies about how you are at AC and they aren't. What more could you hope to do?

Socializing?
Nah, it's well known furs can't socialise.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 9, 2009)

Vintage said:


> also i'm going to take this time to be hypocritical and defend the game room solely because of social games and multiplayer (esp. rock band; rock band is glorious with a willing audience of at least a hundred)



I played L4D with another fur, and we were both in suits so it was pretty funny. I was just a bit bored because I didn't know anyone at the con (FCN).

I think the game room is ok, but one of the furs I room shared with just played rockband, _by himself, alone in the room_ the whole con. All three days.

I felt sorry for him so I offered to buy him Mc'ds if he came to the resturant with me. He declined =(. I never seen him on the floor once.

I don't blame him if it was because I offered McDs tho.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 10, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I think the game room is ok, but one of the furs I room shared with just played rockband, _by himself, alone in the room_ the whole con. All three days.



Shit like this I will never understand. Why even bother going to the convention? This is exactly why I never bring game consoles or, basically, anything I can do at home with me. I bring my laptop so I can still keep in touch with friends, but even then I'm only on it at like 2 or 3 AM when the rest of the con is basically asleep or the rave is going on, which I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Shit like this I will never understand. Why even bother going to the convention? This is exactly why I never bring game consoles or, basically, anything I can do at home with me. I bring my laptop so I can still keep in touch with friends, but even then I'm only on it at like 2 or 3 AM when the rest of the con is basically asleep or the rave is going on, which I couldn't care less about.


Because there's not always events going on 24/7 that interest you. Even the biggest cons can have uninteresting programming. Not everybody wants to go to "Your inner spirit animal and you" or "The <Your Animal Here> Meet and Greet". Gaming rooms are a great way to pass time and have fun doing it, and they're social.

Internet rooms? Not social. Gaming rooms? Lots of social, plus they offer fun competition.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Gaming rooms are a great way to pass time and have fun doing it, and they're social.



That's all fine and dandy, but I was referring to daREALnakkers friend who stayed in his own room and played on his own console alone for all three days of the con.


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 10, 2009)

I often go into the internet room if it's very late at night and I can't sleep.
Or if I need to touch base with a friend online to work some stuff out.
Or if I need a little time to chill out and my roomie is in our room.

People who spend the entire time at a convention in the internet room perplex me, but I just think, "Hey...if you want to spend the cash to come to the con and register and get a room, you choose whatever aspect of the con you like and you go with it." That said, there are real and good and valid uses for an internet room at a convention.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 10, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Uh. Why would your flight cost more if you walk to your plane instead of driving?
> 
> 
> 
> Little late for that. AC was last weekend.



Because I dont drive, its more money for a cab or w.e to the city+airfare than it is for just airfaire out of the local airport. 

Yeah, I know I missed this year, im planning for 2010. I know its over a year off but I dont have a job so im saving money the magic monkeys give me.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm going to my first one this November because I live literally only 35 minutes away from Wheeling, IL.  So I don't need any gas money, food money, etc.  I'm simply bringing about $170 for admission (two people), gas, and random expenses at the con.  Unfortunately, if you don't have one that close to your residence, then you'll need a lot more money than that so you can pay for gas/airfare, food, and booze.  Take everything into consideration, and I'd say tht you'll need around $300 - $500 (depending upon amount of food/booze, and the distance being traveled will affect gas bill and airfare price).  Cons aren't cheap.  Luckily I'll be able to get my feet wet at MFF simply by taking I-290 and taking that to Route 53, and I'll be able to repeat that drive to and from the con and my house.  Hey, it's cheaper than a hotel.


----------

